# MT and 52 mpg going away on 2019?



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

“Manual transmissions composed 2 percent of all Cruze sales,” Chevrolet spokesman Nick Morgan told TTAC in an email.

Sounds about right. 
There are 38,253 2017-2018 Cruzes on Autotrader.com right now. 
828 (2.16%) of them are flagged as manual transmissions.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I've seen this on a few sites now and is consistent with what rumors suggested. Seems to be legit. Glad mine is already on the way. I'm glad they'll still include the diesel, though, even with the auto it's still a nice option.


----------



## ajb62787 (Feb 13, 2018)

The move is also due to EPA pulling back on the 2025 CAFE Mandate, which requires automakers to build vehicles with an average mpg of 54.5. With the rejection, it would give automakers more flexibility on which vehicles would have better fuel economy as compared to all vehicles. It would also lead to higher profits for all vehicle sales due to the value of vehicles rises with little to no improvement to safety and features


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Considering the problems with engines already. Being small and pushed to the max. 54.5 would be very hard to achieve without some battery help. Like the Volt. 

Be nice if gas could do as good as diesel seems to be doing.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Funny.
This week I was thinking about swapping my Cruze out for a manual.
It would either be the manual cruze, or a manual civic.
Hate CVT!

Now I guess it'll be a Civic... The manual was the only thing that made the Cruze fun!


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

Taxman said:


> “Manual transmissions composed 2 percent of all Cruze sales,” Chevrolet spokesman Nick Morgan told TTAC in an email.
> 
> Sounds about right.
> There are 38,253 2017-2018 Cruzes on Autotrader.com right now.
> 828 (2.16%) of them are flagged as manual transmissions.


Regardless of what is "reported", I bet the diesel percentage of manuals is higher. If counting Cruzes only, my dealer said that half of the diesels he has sold have been manuals (including mine). I am sure he is not typical but the interest in manuals in diesels seems to be higher.

Beyond all of that, how about advertising that they even have a diesel? They could do much better by this car!


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

JohnARM said:


> Beyond all of that, how about advertising that they even have a diesel? They could do much better by this car!


+1 on that I drove 2 hours to pick up mine as it was a manual in the config I wanted. When I took it to a dealer closer to me for a service, out of all the people I talked to only 1 knew that diesel was an option. Diesel was not even listed as an option on the ipad app they had when I checked in and they were filling out the info on me and my car.


----------



## wvdiesel (Nov 20, 2017)

Drove an hour and the dealer I first spoke to didn't realize they had any diesel Cruzes, despite them actually having 3...then he said something about spark plugs when talking about maintenance. Luckily for them no one else within a 3 hour drive had a hatchback diesel.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

wvdiesel said:


> Drove an hour and the dealer I first spoke to didn't realize they had any diesel Cruzes, despite them actually having 3...then he said something about spark plugs when talking about maintenance. Luckily for them no one else within a 3 hour drive had a hatchback diesel.


Reading that helps me understand why some folks here skip their free oil changes.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ProDigit said:


> Funny.
> This week I was thinking about swapping my Cruze out for a manual.
> It would either be the manual cruze, or a manual civic.
> Hate CVT!
> ...



If you're saying the diesel Cruze has a CTV that is not correct. Maybe I read your statement wrong.


----------

